# My New Polycarb 6mm House and Orchid Babies



## s1214215 (Apr 19, 2012)

My new 6MM Polycarb House (3.7mtr x 2.5 x 2.5). To be winter heated to 15 celcius and keeps to a 28c max summer naturally. I will post a plant list soon.

Click the pick for the video

Brett


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2012)

Brett, where did you get it and how much? It looks great!
How will you heat it?
I have a very small one I heat with a water bath and fan.


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well its a start

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 19, 2012)

Havent worked out the heat yeat as I havent had to yet. Still to 16c at night. I am thinking a small fan or oil heater on a thermostat. AS you ca see I have good air movement with the fan even when shut.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 19, 2012)

Sweet!

Ramon


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 19, 2012)

The plants I have from flask and in flask to be potted soon:

Angraecum eichlerianum
Anguloa uniflora
Bifrenaria verboonenii 
Bletilla ochracea 
Bletilla striata "Fukurin"
Bletilla striata 'Murasaki shikibu' 
Bletilla striata 'soryu'	
Bletilla yunnanensis	
Broughtonia (Cattleyopsis) lindenii
Broughtonia (Laeliopsis) negrilense
Bulbophyllum kubahense
Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis 
Bulbophyllum singulare
Bulbophyllum sp. “Sulewesi Yellow"
Calopogon tuberosus
Cochleanthes amazonica
Coelogyne usitana
Coryanthes mastersiana x self Ecuador	
Coryanthes picturata x sib Mexico	
Coryanthes picturata x sib Peru	
Coryanthes macrantha seed from america	
Cymbidium insigne 'dark pink'
Cymbidium tigrinum	
Cynorkis gibbosa 
Cynorkis purpurescens 
Cyrtochilum edwardii 
Cyrtopodium peocilum
Dendrobium cinnabarinum
Dendrobium harveyanum
Dendrobium parthenium "Red Column"
Dendrobium sanderae major 
Dimorphorchis rossii
Eclecticus chungii
Embreea rodigasiana	
Epidendrum bifalce 
Epidendrum magnificum 
Galeandra leptoceras	
Gongora chocoensis	
Habenaria carnea
Habenaria myriotricha
Habenaria rhodocheila "yellow"
Haraellaretrocalla
Holcoglossum calcicola 
Holcoglossum wangii
Ida dyeriana	
Ionobulbon munificum
Laelia xanthina 
Lycaste powellii 
Mexipedium xerophyticum
Oeceoclades roseo-variegata
Oncidium fuscatum alba 
Paphiopedilum anitum 'Chouyi #4' SM/TOGA x self
Paphiopedilum concolor var.longipesalum
Paphiopedilum concolor “ไม้ขวดรองเท้านารีเหลืองปราจีน AM x FCC “
Paphiopedilum emersonii var. huonglanae sib 'NO-2' x 'NO-1' 
Paphiopedilum esquirolei alba TN-Jade x esquirolei alba SM/TOGA 
Paphiopedilum exul 'Hung Sheng' x 'TN-Green Queen' BM/TPS 
Paphiopedilum gigantifolium ('Hsinying'SM/TOGA x 'Crown') 
Paphiopedilum godefroyae var. Aniruth X godefroyae var. Srida
Paphiopedilum godefroyae var. album "Yellow form" (sib cross)
Paphiopedilum hangianum 'Red Bear' SM/TOGA' x 'Red Web'
Paphiopedilum helenae
Paphiopedilum jackii sib 'No-3' x 'No-2'
Paphiopedilum leucochilum “ ‘MK 436’x “Ter 123’ "
Paphiopedilum leucochilum “MU 199 "BIG" x MU 170 ‘The Boss’ "
Paphiopedilum leucochilum “RTN 12"
Paphiopedilum malipoense sib 'ma-54b' x 'Super Bear' SM/TPS
Paphiopedilum niveum "4 flowers" x "3 flowers"
Paphiopedilum richardianum self S&C
Paphiopedilum sanderianum "82cm tassles"
Paphiopedilum stonei var. alba 'Formosa' CHM/TPS
Paphiopedilum thaianum “Thailand"
Paphiopedilum thaianum “no.4" x sib
Paphiopedilum thaianum “no.9" x "no.12"
Paphiopedilum thaianum 'Mini Luna' x ' Mini Round' 
Paphiopedilum toperi self
Paphiopedilum tranlienianum 
Paphiopedilum vejvarutianum
Pecteilis hawksiana (syn. P. sagarikii "semi-alba)
Pecteilis susannae
Peristeria pendula	
Pescatoria lamellosa	
Phalaenopsis amboinense "flava
Phalaenopsis bellina "Select Ponkan Line"
Phalaenopsis braceana	
Phalaenopsis cochlearis
Phalaenopsis cornu-cervi (dark red, cool type)
Phalaenopsis deliciosa alba 
Phalaenopsis doweryensis
Phalaenopsis equestris "Taiwan Blue" (PM531) x sib (Mauve)
Phalaenopsis gigantea 
Phalaenopsis honghongensis
Phalaenopsis javanica x sib (#1 x yellow)
Phalaenopsis javanica "Main Show" x self
Phalaenopsis lobbii “Vietnamica”
Phalaenopsis lowii
Phalaenopsis mannii "Jungle" x "Black"
Phalaenopsis mariae 
Phalaenopsis micholitzii
Phalaenopsis parishii alba 
Phalaenopsis speciosa Torfan #1 x "Torfan #2"
Phalaenopsis speciosa "Red x "Torfan #2"
Phalaenopsis speciosa "Solid Pink" x self
Phalaenopsis violacea var coerulea 
Phalaenopsis thailandica 
Phalaenopsis stobartiana
Phalaenopsis violacea var coerulea ("Racheal's Blue Eyes" x "Gulfstream Blue" JC/TOGA) x ("Crystella" HCC/AOS x "Navy Blue" AM/AOS) 
Phalaenopsis violacea var sumatrana x violacea var coerulea ("Racheal's Blue Eyes" x "Gulfstream Blue" JC/TOGA)
Phalaenopsis violacea var.alba "Joy x No.13"
Phalaenopsis wilsonii 'blue' 
Phalaenopsis zebrina
Phragmipedium andreettae	
Pleione maculata
Pleione praecox (pink/ w. white lip)
Renanthera bella
Renanthera pulchella (possible R. Vietnamense?)
Restrepia chocoensis 
Rossioglossum splendens 
Sedirea japonica "Daruma" 
Sievekingia reichenbachiana 
Sobralia atropubescens alba	
Sobralia warszewiczii 
Sophronitis rosea
Spathoglottis hardingiana
Sudamerlycaste priscillae 
Thecopus maingayi	
Thunia bensoniae
Trichocentrum tigrinum	
Vanda jennae
Vanda spatulata

Hybrid Flasks	
Ascopnopsis Irene Dobkin x Rynchostylis gigantea "Red"
Bletilla striata "Soryu" x Bletilla ochracea "semi-alba" (= Bletilla Brigantes)
Cymbidium Koh Hou x Grammatophyllum speciosum + Oryzalin Treatment (Grammatocymbidium hybrid)	
Paphiopedilum Magic Lantern x Paphiopedilum thaianum 'No.9'
Paphiopedilum thaianum x Paphiopedilum anitum 'ani-4'
Paphiopedilum thaianum 'Mini Niveous' x Paphiopedilum Chouyi Green Apple
Paphiopedilum thaianum "no. 6" x Paphiopedilum hangianum 'hang-152'
Paphiopedilum vietnamense x Paphiopedilum niveum
Phalaenopsis bellina var coerulea "no.2" x Phalaenopsis violacea var coerulea "No.7"
Phalaenopsis equestris "rosea" x Phalaenopsis chibae
Phalaenopsis equestris var rosea "alba" x Phalaenopsis Cornu-cervii "flava"
Phalaenopsis equestris x Ascocentrum miniatum
Phalaenopsis equestris x Rhynchostylis coelestis “Blue”
Phalaenopsis gigiantea x Phalaenopsis equestris
Phalaenopsis gigiantea x Phalaenopsis lindenii
Phalaenopsis javanica x Phalaenopsis mariae
Phalaenopsis minus x Phalaenopsis cornu-cervii "chattaladae"
Phalaenopsis minus x Phalaenopsis mariae
Phalaenopsis (Pantherina x amboinense) x Phalaenopsis Sogo Kaiulani 'Joy' 
Phalaenopsis Princess Kaiulani “flava” 
Phalaenopsis Valantinii "alba" x Phalaenopsis pulchra "alba"
Phalaenopsis venosa "red" x Phalaenopsis gigantea
Phalaenopsis venosa "Brik Red" x Phalaenopsis speciosa "Torfan 2"
Renanthera Kalsom x Phalaenopsis Sogo Y

PLease do not contact for plants.. They are still establishing and a few still in flask


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 19, 2012)

I got the glasshouse on ebay for about $900AUD


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> Paphiopedilum concolor “ไม้ขวดรองเท้านารีเหลืองปราจีน AM x FCC “


I'm having trouble pronouncing this! oke: 
Truthfully, if it was mine it would have another level of shelves and plants hanging in the open spaces also.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 19, 2012)

That is exciting! I am happy for you!


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 19, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I'm having trouble pronouncing this! oke:
> Truthfully, if it was mine it would have another level of shelves and plants hanging in the open spaces also.




Jeez Eric.. give me some time LOL oke:

I only just got this put up a month and a half ago. Plust the greenhouse out the back has yet to be finished and it has double the floor space. :rollhappy:

Brett


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2012)

You need more plants man!!


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Poozcard (Montri), can you translate please.. “ไม้ขวดรองเท้านารีเหลืองปราจีน AM x FCC “ My Thai is mai di (not good LOL). I need a phonetic name as well as English translation.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 19, 2012)

Brett, with all those flasks coming and babies everywhere, you're going to need a bigger greenhouse soon!


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> Jeez Eric.. give me some time LOL oke:
> 
> I only just got this put up a month and a half ago. Plust the greenhouse out the back has yet to be finished and it has double the floor space. :rollhappy:
> 
> Brett



At least you haven't moved your stove and furniture in it too. Those make great places to put plants onoke:oke:

Dang Brett!!! That's a crazy amount of plants packed in there:drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2012)

That is really impressive! But what are you going to do when they all grow up???


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> At least you haven't moved your stove and furniture in it too. Those make great places to put plants onoke:oke:



Truth!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 20, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> I got the glasshouse on ebay for about $900AUD



Thanks.
You're going to be very busy deflasking that lot!!!


----------



## fibre (Apr 20, 2012)

Great, but -as every greenhouse- to small


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 20, 2012)

fibre said:


> Great, but -as every greenhouse- to small



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 20, 2012)

OMG! with that flask plant list I would think you'd need another GH!


----------



## s1214215 (May 7, 2012)

My greenhouse extension to the glasshouse has almost been completed this week.. Here are are some pics.. Lots of room to expand now.


----------



## s1214215 (May 7, 2012)

I will cover it with bubble wrap soon, as it gets to 12c now at night. I dont think I will heat it now though as we only get to 0c. Covering keeps temps high enough for hardier species here.


----------



## Marc (May 7, 2012)

Nice setup


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2012)

Look at all that space!


----------



## s1214215 (May 8, 2012)

Its not enough. its not enough!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd like more light too, but unless I can chop some of the neighbours trees hahahha

If I didnt get 3 hours of midday sun, I wouldnt need shade cloth

Brett

ps.. Oh and the rats and possums... Damn the orchid eating fauna


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> ps.. Oh and the rats and possums... Damn the orchid eating fauna



Sounds like good eatin'!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> Its not enough. its not enough!!!!!!!!!!!



:rollhappy: It's never enough!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 8, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> Its not enough. its not enough!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'd like more light too, but unless I can chop some of the neighbours trees hahahha



It's OK, just relax, take another pill...


----------



## paphioboy (May 8, 2012)

Very nice... I really wonder if you'd have enough space in a couple of years, or your plants will take over your living room and couch like NYEric.. 



> ps.. Oh and the rats and possums... Damn the orchid eating fauna



Many things find orchids tasty... ><


----------



## s1214215 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone.. Didnt have a lot of time of late for replies. The greenhouse is done now, and all that is left is to put the bubble wrap on the inside of the roof and put up the benches. Pics here of the work so far. Cant wait to get the benches up and plants on them by the weekend I hope. The bubble wrap so far is raising the temp inside by 4c about ambient without heating. Given we get to 0c then I may heat the greenhouse a little. 

Brett


----------



## Dido (May 14, 2012)

That looks great, I would have the space, but my wife would kill me......


----------



## s1214215 (May 24, 2012)

Some pics of the benches and finished bubble wrap for winter (will be pulled up side walls in summer. Now to fill this baby


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2012)

Ahhhh! Too empty!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2012)

Looks like a great place! You will love it!


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2012)

Wonderful set up!!!!! Great work!!!! :clap:

How did you connect the bubble wrap sheets together? Did you make them detouchable? I found out that during summer it would be better if plastic sheets were removed. I have also put some shade cloth. When sun strikes through the unshaded part, then the gh turns into a furnace, when on shade cloth the difference can reach up to 10oC. 

HAPPY GROWING!!!!!!


----------



## Gilda (May 25, 2012)

:clap: Sweet ! Always glad to see the addiction progressing, but you need lots more orchidsoke:oke:


----------

